# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 03.09.2018 - 10.09.2018

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *10*, суммарный объем архивов: *236* мб Извлечено файлов: *157*, суммарный объем: *506* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *59* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *98*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

